# Ron Paul Channel



## AnaSCI

Posted by maldorf

Just got in an email today that Ron Paul has a channel on the internet now, great place to turn off the mainstream media and get connected with liberty. This site has a good sized Paul following so I thought I would pass along the news. Looks like if you join the channel you get a free car magnet which is good because someone stole mine off my car this last election!

the email:



> When you subscribe to the Ron Paul Channel, you'll become a member of the next chapter of our revolution.
> 
> With your feedback and passionate support, you'll help us build the next generation of independent media and pass our legacy on to future generations.
> 
> Here's just a glimpse of what we covered this last week:
> 
> Glenn Greenwald joined us to discuss the massive NSA spy regime tracking our private lives.
> 
> As Egypt and Syria descend into violence, we were the only media outlet asking the big question: why are we even there?
> Manning's sentence means even more jail time for civil disobedience. So what's in store for Snowden?
> 
> Most importantly, we took questions from our fans and answered them on air in our #AskRonPaul segment!
> 
> The Ron Paul Channel is built with OUR voices, and together we can join to speak passionately and directly about our movement for liberty -- no middle men, just the TRUTH!
> 
> Watch the highlights from our first broadcasts, and subscribe today to become a Founding Subscriber of the Ron Paul Channel:
> 
> Highlights from the Ron Paul Channel | The Ron Paul Channel
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Dr. Ron Paul
> 
> P.S. -- When you become a Founding Subscriber, we'll send you a limited edition car magnet to show your support. Please watch the video then subscribe to the Ron Paul Channel.



I am really hoping that his son Rand can make an impact on our country is some way. I don't like Rand as much as his father but he still is stands for much of what his father does.


----------



## cuz

Will check this out.  Wish he was our president.


----------



## wrees

im suprised he hasnt died from some random heart attack of some sort of cancer yet...he must be reeeal carful about who he surrounds himself with...im sure the CIA would love to off that guy.....i know a lot of people think he is crazy all...thanks to the media.....but could you even imagine what the USA COULD be like if a guy like that ran things?! Politics are so controlled tho i doubt he would be able to accomplish anything before he was murdered like Kennedy. It really shows you how screwed up the system is and how mixed up the citizens minds are in this country......this is one of the only guys who clearly wants to make things right under the constitution in this country and run the gov with a little bit of logic instead of money.....yet most people think he is a nut...LOL oh boy the usa is much further down the drain than most people think...aww but thats enought ranting for now....i gave this stuff up a long time ago lol


----------

